# Beekeepers in Central PT



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of any beekeepers, in particular in the Coimbra area please? I have a friend who is trying to source untreated honey; the raw stuff straight from the hive.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you ask in your local Floresta office which will probably be in or near your Camara they will know all the licenced, local apiarists.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> If you ask in your local Floresta office which will probably be in or near your Camara they will know all the licenced, local apiarists.


Nice one TM. Many thanks.


----------

